# Mineral Makeup for an affordable (CHEAP) price!?



## Piink (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm really wanting to try Mineral Makeup. I'm also on a VERY tight budget.

I have acne/acne scars/large pores. I really want something to cover my imperfections instead of making them the center of attention. I've heard tons of good things about mineral makeup being able to make that happen.

Two (cheap) brands I have found so far are:

*SweetFace Minerals* (_eBay_) - I can find any reviews on this (except the reviews on their website)

*freshMinerals* (_Cherry Culture_) - The reviews I have found for this brand are making me want to pass on it.

My birthday is coming up and my family and my beau have all promised me a "Makeup Shopping Spree" (with a limited budget).

I've already got a wishlist and e-mailed them, but when it came to the mineral makeup portion I left it open as I don't know which direction to go with that.

We have a *Micabella* kiosk in the mall, but they are WAY out of my price range.

Also, I believe *E.L.F.* has a mineral makeup line that seems affordable. Any opinions on this brands mineral makeup? I have bought other makeup from them (and a store local to me carries some of their mineral eyeshadows that I'm wanting to go purchase).

I'm new to mineral makeup. I've always used a liquid foundation with a powder over it. I live in hot, humid, sweaty Florida so staying power is a must.

As of right now, I'm really considering the *E.L.F.* mineral makeup, just because they are *_to me_* the most affordable option.

Any help/suggestions are greatly appreciated!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 6, 2011)

I have used Maybelline for the past year or 2 and love it.  I've also recently been using this Ebay sellers mineral makeup and it's amazing.  It's less pink than the Maybelline so it blends in really well with my skin.  It has excellent coverage too.  They sell 2 10oz for 13 bucks or 5 10oz for 27 (this one should last a couple years!)


----------



## Piink (Jun 6, 2011)

I def check them out.

Thanks!

Edited to Add:

How would I determine what color I would wear?

My current foundation is Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse in Creamy Natural (Light 5) which is now to dark for me. (I used to tan more, but as I learned that I am more at risk for skin cancer I quite and have begun to lighten up a lot).

I haven't worn any foundation lately (or done my makeup) until I figure out what color I will need.

Edited to Add (Again lol):

I need a good tut on how to apply it. I'm set in my ways with my current foundation, but I've been told that you apply the mineral foundation differently.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 6, 2011)

Color for the Ebay seller or Maybelline?


----------



## Piink (Jun 6, 2011)

The eBay seller.

I'll take a trip to the drugstore tomorrow and see if they have the Maybelline in stock.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 6, 2011)

They have a color guide here.  I went by the description as well as the picture.  The color was a perfect match for me.


----------



## janetgriselle (Jun 6, 2011)

Maybelline Mineral Power is also really good. It's like $9 at my Walgreens so I would imagine it's less at a Target.


----------



## Piink (Jun 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They have a color guide here.  I went by the description as well as the picture.  The color was a perfect match for me.



Thanks! That was what I was looking for, but couldn't seem to find.


----------



## Lysette (Jun 7, 2011)

e.l.f. is cheapest, you just missed the -50% on all mineral stuff in their web store (ended on Monday).

Subscribe to their newsletter, I bet the -50% offer will come around again in a month or so - get the entire bundle 50% off. 

A word of warning - e.l.f.'s foundations contain bismuth - may cause an allergic reaction if one has sensitive skin. Color range is also a bit too limited to my liking. Coverage is light to medium. Eyeshadows are AMAZING: definitely get Socialite, Smoldering, Royal, Confident, Earthy, Dreamy, Celebrity and Elegant. Leave the matte ones. I also quite liked the blemish powder and the shimmer powder for highlighting. Blushes are nice too. For pale cool folks like me Pink is just awesome.

For starters I would like to recommend Everyday Minerals's free sample set (you only pay the postage). But I must warn you - although EDMs products are ok, the company itself sucks. For long term (if you decide mineral makeup is something you like) I suggest sampling other indie mineral makeup companies: Alima, Joppa, Lucy, Meow, MAD Minerals, Ocean Mist etc

Those infomercials showing the miraculous disappearance of blemishes are a bit misleading - most mineral makeup will not give you 100% coverage. It is perfect for evening out the skintone and from afar the skin looks flawless. Close up it wont look 100% perfect. It will take quite a lot of time and luck to find the formula that's best for you.


----------



## TheBeautyFreak (Jul 18, 2011)

I use the drugstore L'Oreal mineral foundation. I have oily/acne prone skin and it has great coverage. I was using bare minerals but it got to expensive for me. The only down side to minerals for me is the mess. Loose powder isn't ideal for makeup on the go. I suggest using a product with benzoyl peroxide for your acne problems. It really helped me.


----------



## beautystar08 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi,Everyday minerals is a very affordable mineral makeup brand, i have never tried it myself ( i need to try it someday ) but i have seen a lot of good reviews about their products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just search for everyday minerals reviews on google. i hope this could help you


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *beautystar08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi,Everyday minerals is a very affordable mineral makeup brand, i have never tried it myself ( i need to try it someday ) but i have seen a lot of good reviews about their products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just search for everyday minerals reviews on google. i hope this could help you


 I love Everyday Minerals...it's perfect for work...the colors are neutral yet still pretty!  here is my stash...and swatch of the colors i own


----------



## Pretty Junebug (Jul 22, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE Beauty From The Earth cosmetics. I pretty much stopped wearing all other mineral products when I found them and I think they're pretty affordable too compared to other companies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ccdomino (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a giveaway on my blog, if you would like to enter: *edited by mod* 

The prize is a mineral make-up starter kit.


----------



## zafiro80 (Oct 6, 2011)

SilkNaturals, SweetScents (ebay), Noella Beautyworks (etsy) Brazen Cosmetics(artfire, Etsy), Concrete Minerals (etsy)

Etsy has a ton of MMU sellers and lots of them have stunning colors at affordable prices. Just read ingredient lists really well. When in doubt sample.

Good Luck with your search.


----------



## Ieateyeshadow (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi There!

New to the forum so I figured I would respond to this one!

There are a ton of independent MMU companies out there for a very affordable price! I love Beauty From the Earth - they are fantastic!

There is a brand on Etsy that I have been introduced to that's super cool and that's Vandaleyez Cosmetics. They have super unique colors and collections and they have a good selection of mineral eyeshadows. Don't think they really do much with the face or anything like that, but if you're looking for new and unique colors you can try them.

Vandaleyez - http://www.etsy.com/shop/Vandaleyez

Beauty From the Earth - http://bftecosmetics.com/

Concrete Minerals also used to be on Etsy and they are another really great company. She has since branched to her own website! http://concreteminerals.com/shop/

Good luck with your searching!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Is that eyeshadow on your teeth?*

*Why yes, yes it is.*


----------



## saconine (Nov 17, 2011)

You've got to try the "Smooth MInerals" Collection from Avon. I use the mineral veil. I love it!

*Mod note: Link deleted.*


----------



## jeeyasblog (Nov 28, 2011)

i am using maybelline healthy smooth minerals concealer .. it is light weight , great coverage and get adapts to skin easily and way cheaper than others..


----------



## Kalanie (Feb 1, 2012)

I have combination skin and it loves Neutragena Mineral Sheers compact powder foundation.The coverage is superb.I've gotten compliments  since I changed my mineral foundation brand.I've never broken out even when I wore it for two days straight.It's only 11.99 and money stays in my pocket so I can spend it on other things =)


----------



## DreamWarrior (Feb 1, 2012)

I love my LAMinerals... and you can get their sample sizes at an affordable price to try out all their goodies!


----------



## mylene (Feb 22, 2012)

*Elite Minerals* are great. They have alot of varieties in eye colors and concealers. They have a really nice collection of foundation and bronzers too. They're not pricey unlike BM but definitely worth your money!


----------



## Makeup Buff (Feb 24, 2012)

I have tried Revlon, Maybelline, and Avon mineral makeup and they work really well for me. I just love how they offer light to medium coverage but don't cake on the face. Avon mineral foundation shades though are darker and their lightest so far is still quite dark for me. I have to agree with Elite Minerals that they really offer great selection of shade! I have their foundation and it works really good so far. No irritation and didn't break me out which is a great deal for me because I have oily yet sensitive skin. You get 30grams of product for $20, what's not to love?! I'm looking forward to trying their other products soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xjonquilx (May 1, 2012)

I've tried Bare Minerals, Cover Girl's mineral powder (I've forgotten the name of it but it was horrible), Mary Kay's mineral powder, Maybelline's Mineral Power, and E.L.F.'s Mineral makeup line. The only one of those that really disappointed me was Cover Girl. I like the E.L.F. mineral makeup just as much as I do the more expensive brands, and E.L.F.'s customer service is really great if you order through their website. The only downside is the colors are limited but you might just get lucky like me and find they work. Warm is a perfect match for my skin tone.


----------



## PaleOleander (Jul 15, 2012)

I know this thread is a little old but I wanted to jump in, since no one else said what I wanted to say.

There are a lot of independent sites that sell MMU. They tend to be most-well know for their amazing eye shadows, but they also sell blush, concealer, some of them sell lip products. As much as I love Etsy MMU, there are a lot of repackagers on there. 

Beauty From The Earth is a fantastic example, another one is Meow Cosmetics. I've ordered samples of their concealer, foundation, blushes, and eyeshadows and am saving up for a big purchase (and waiting for one of their many sales).

Fryinnae is another example, I haven't tried anything aside from their shadows, but I've heard great things. 

There's a blogger named Phyrra who is The Queen of Indie Makeup. Anyone who wants to know more, including reviews and swatches, should check her site. (Note: I am not Phyrra, lol)


----------



## jakelly (Jul 17, 2012)

I also like the two brands of cosmetics.


----------



## Tyari (Jul 18, 2012)

I use ELF mineral makeup and have for the past 4 or so years and I really like it. I have incredibly sensitive skin and everything breaks me out but this doesn't.


----------



## LAminerals (Jul 26, 2012)

Ours isn't cheap....$24.95 a jar. But I did want to suggest that you stay away from ANY that contain bismuth oxychloride. It is a a large particle heavy metal that has to be buffed buffed buffed into the pores, hence the smooth look. This ingredient has a bad reputation of causing acne, even cystic acne.

So...no matter which one you decide on...please heed my warning


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 26, 2012)

Good to know...which companies or products use bismuth?


----------



## LAminerals (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good to know...which companies or products use bismuth?


Most of them do! As a manufacturer it would be in poor taste to list the brands that use bismuth oxychloride. All I can suggest is to read the labels, if buying in a store, or read the ingredient information if buying online  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zorabell (Jul 30, 2012)

I personally love Everyday Minerals. They are a really nice company and you can order 7 samples from them for a penny plus shipping. I tried them out after I had a reaction to bare minerals (they use bismuth) and I was really impressed with their product.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 31, 2012)

I do not recommend Everyday Minerals. In the past, their constant refurbishing their website, changing prices, changing the reward system and their good but not extraordinary result in the long term have convinced me to look elsewhere. I've then moved to Lumiere and Lucy minerals, both have excellent coverage with little used, so despite their prices being a little on the up side, a full size foundation lasts me for almost a year. Lucy minerals offers two different formulas for those with oil issues, which i appreciate.


----------



## PaleOleander (Aug 12, 2012)

Madd Style Cosmetics is another good one. It's mostly eye shadows at this point, but there's a 'perfecting powder' that works well (and a huge sample is very inexpensive) as well as some blushes, lip balms, lipsticks, and primer/base for eyes. The owner has said that she's getting more into blushes and face powders lately.


----------



## freddygirl (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautystar08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi,Everyday minerals is a very affordable mineral makeup brand, i have never tried it myself ( i need to try it someday ) but i have seen a lot of good reviews about their products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just search for everyday minerals reviews on google. i hope this could help you


 I LOVE Everyday Minerals. Plus, you can order samples of the various finishes and tones, so you can find (or fine-tune) the absolute perfect color for yourself.


----------



## freddygirl (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautystar08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi,Everyday minerals is a very affordable mineral makeup brand, i have never tried it myself ( i need to try it someday ) but i have seen a lot of good reviews about their products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just search for everyday minerals reviews on google. i hope this could help you


 I LOVE Everyday Minerals. Plus, you can order samples of the various finishes and tones, so you can find (or fine-tune) the absolute perfect color for yourself.


----------



## Noonoocoops (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi I'm in uk so don't know what's available to you but the best I've tried is loreal true match minerals, it has really good coverage unlike a lot of other mineral powders I've tried, it also gives a nice smooth finish and retails at about Â£10 but lasts ages as you only need very little. Hope this is of some help. Xxx


----------



## BLee (Nov 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do not recommend Everyday Minerals. In the past, their constant refurbishing their website, changing prices, changing the reward system and their good but not extraordinary result in the long term have convinced me to look elsewhere. I've then moved to Lumiere and Lucy minerals, both have excellent coverage with little used, so despite their prices being a little on the up side, a full size foundation lasts me for almost a year. Lucy minerals offers two different formulas for those with oil issues, which i appreciate.


 ITA with you. And they have great sale too. Lucy has BOGO free....awesome sale til the 7th.


----------



## 19ten20 (Nov 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I personally love Everyday Minerals. They are a really nice company and you can order 7 samples from them for a penny plus shipping. I tried them out after I had a reaction to bare minerals (they use bismuth) and I was really impressed with their product.


Does bismuth cause a burning sensation on the face. When I wear Bare Essentuals and my face sweats it starts to burn like crazy. Otherwise I do not have any issues.

Does anyone know about Pur Minerals?

Thanks.


----------



## PaleOleander (Nov 6, 2012)

Chiming in again to mention Meow Cosmetics Foundation. They have 86 shades with coordinating concealers, in three different levels of coverage. They also have all sorts of correctors, and they're the only powder foundation I've found that matches my skin tone well _and_ has great coverage. They sell samples for $1 each, and have helpful charts to help you figure out which shade you are. There are also forums, you can post pictures and ask what shade people think you might be. They're ALSO having a sale right now, 20% off everything, the code is "Sam." There is a $10 minimum, but if you're trying foundation samples and grab a couple eye shadow samples from their literal hundreds of shadows to choose from, it's easy to hit that. 10 samples covers the minimum if there's no sale, and 13 samples covers it with the 20% off. If that code's expired, google, they always have new ones.


----------



## Mss T (Nov 29, 2012)

I just started using Black Opal Mineral foundation. Its cool so far but want to try some others. Some of the ladies above mentioned ELF and Loreal and I might give those a try.


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mss T* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just started using Black Opal Mineral foundation. Its cool so far but want to try some others. Some of the ladies above mentioned ELF and Loreal and I might give those a try.


I  really like the ELF Mineral Booster and use it as a finishing powder sometimes. I can't use the ELF mineral foundation because of the Bismuth Oxychloride (makes me itchy) but if you don't have a sensitivity to that it works pretty well. The mineral shadows are really great and the ones I have are super pigmented. They are loose powders so you need a primer for them. I actually use the ELF mineral eyeshadow primer all the time and it holds as well as UDPP for me. I am not a huge fan of their mineral lipsticks. They aren't true to color and wear off super easy.

Haven't found a L'Oreal mineral product that didn't make me itch so I can't recommend that.


----------



## Dee NC (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheBeautyFreak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use the drugstore L'Oreal mineral foundation. I have oily/acne prone skin and it has great coverage. I was using bare minerals but it got to expensive for me. The only down side to minerals for me is the mess. Loose powder isn't ideal for makeup on the go. I suggest using a product with benzoyl peroxide for your acne problems. It really helped me.


      I use the L'Oreal mineral as well when I go mineral. Amazon has a great selection of shades. I use the lightest shade.You can build the coverage to cover flaws. It has good coverage and it lasts a long time. I use a slightly darker shade for shading where needed. I like there rouge too, but you might want to apply it with a rouge brush.


----------



## Oxana124 (Dec 19, 2012)

I love Lucy Minerals. They do not use Bismuth Oxy. And I love the awesome coverage the foundation gives.

They are not that pricey, but can be even cheaper during sales. Usually their full size foundation is $15, but right now they have a stock up sale where you can get 5 full size products(foundation,blush, finishing powder, bronzer), an Ultimate flat top kabuki(really nice brush, have one), 2 eyeshadows, and a sample of their serum all for $55 with free shipping.

Of course $55 is a lot of money even though you are getting tons of products, but if you split it with someone then its a good deal.

Their samples come in decent size jars and are $2.50


----------



## Bflopolska (May 12, 2013)

If you're willing to try the indie brands, I recommend Madison Street Beauty, an Etsy vendor. These guys changed my mind about trying beauty and body products from Etsy. They offer multiple sizes so you can start by trying something small, and the small packages come with a good supply of product. I have never had a bad reaction to any of the products; even the large containers are priced friendly enough to not break your bank; and they have some of the best sales I have ever seen. Hit one of the sales (and they are frequent) and you can outfit your whole face from primer to finisher, even lip color, for 30 to 40 bucks including shipping. I have had good results with Everyday Minerals, both from a customer service standpoint and from just using their stuff. Never an itch, and they have always been good with my shipping. Their jars can run BIG but they have this thing where you can get three of the largest sized face products at 20% off. I recently got a base, bronzer, luminizer, finishing powder, blush, and lipstick for approximately $58, and that not only included shipping but I got three free shadows. The blush was a mini size, bigger than a sampler, but the rest of the stuff was just huge!


----------



## ColorsGalore (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey, I am new to this forum but figured I would chime in. I'm still experimenting with MMU but I have found a few that are great! FaerieOrganic - http://www.faerieorganic.com/. Their prices are affordable and their MMU is amazing. I have acne-prone skin and everything breaks me out, this product does not, the coverage is beautiful and looks natural but covers any blemishes that I have. The only downside is that shipping takes quite a while.

Another great MMU is OceanMist Cosmetics mineral makeup - http://www.oceanmistcosmetics.com/. Their MMU is extremely affordable and shipping is very fast. The coverage is more on the medium side but very buildable.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Maggiedoll (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ColorsGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another great MMU is OceanMist Cosmetics mineral makeup - http://www.oceanmistcosmetics.com/. Their MMU is extremely affordable and shipping is very fast. The coverage is more on the medium side but very buildable.


 _What _is with the blinking link text on their site?!  I got a headache after a couple of minutes. 

Of all the crummy site design ideas.. this ranks right up there with the site that had a sideways scrolling world map on the background and a transparent text box, which actually made me seasick.  And I don't even _get _seasick.


----------



## azjeemah (Jul 16, 2013)

L'elan vital mineral makeup are cheap and affordable for everyone.


----------



## Cass Murray (Jul 25, 2013)

I use gloMinerals because they are the best! I used to breakout all of the time using a foundation and powder but now I just use the base compact in Natural light and a little bronzer during the spring and summer months. Wow what a difference! Just changing my make up changed my skin so much that I only use a light dusting before I get to work on my eyes.. etc.

You can layer the powder and use the Hydration Mist to set it (or not). My skin breathes all day and my pores look great not icky. I would recommend it!


----------



## eucala08 (Aug 22, 2013)

I haven't tried a whole lot of drugstore mineral makeup. I use Physicians Formula though. They have some great mineral wear. One thing that I think that they don't do well is bronzers. So, I'd stay away from those.


----------



## RaineAngel (Sep 23, 2013)

This may be a bit off-topic but there was some mention of oily/acne prone skin. Can anyone recommend a good brand that won't cause acne breakout?
And how about Mirabella (http://www.mirabellabeauty.com/)? Is anyone familiar with them? TIA


----------



## ColorsGalore (Sep 23, 2013)

I have never heard of Mirabella, but most MMU will not break you out. I know FaerieOrganic (http://www.faerieorganic.com/), I love this MMU, I have oily and acne-prone skin and it never broke me out. Also, OceanMist is a great mineral make up to use as well. Hope this helps!


----------



## RaineAngel (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ColorsGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have never heard of Mirabella, but most MMU will not break you out. I know FaerieOrganic, I love this MMU, I have oily and acne-prone skin and it never broke me out. Also, OceanMist is a great mineral make up to use as well. Hope this helps!
Thanks. I'll check them out.


----------



## DebM (Nov 1, 2013)

Whenever you buy mineral makeup be sure that you are getting quality. Just because they are mineral doesn't mean there aren't ingredients that can be toxic to the skin.

As with most things, you get what you pay for. You can still get discounts on brand name quality products so look for them.

I firmly believe that Bare Minerals and Youngblood are the best brands.


----------



## PinkSunsets218 (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DebM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whenever you buy mineral makeup be sure that you are getting quality. Just because they are mineral doesn't mean there aren't ingredients that can be toxic to the skin.

As with most things, you get what you pay for. You can still get discounts on brand name quality products so look for them.

I firmly believe that Bare Minerals and Youngblood are the best brands.
Where can you find Bare Minerals at? I always wanted to try out their make up and give it a try. My face is pretty sensitive and I wonder if this make up would work best for me.


----------



## DebM (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi,

You can find Bare Minerals online here...http://AllYouNeedForBeauty.com


----------



## Michelle Tilley (Nov 6, 2013)

I am a rep for Younique, they are a new minerals company.  I LOVE them (obviously, or I would not be a rep!)  Pricing is good, they offer hostess rewards so you can get free and reduced makeup if you have a Facebook online party.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eucala08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't tried a whole lot of drugstore mineral makeup. I use Physicians Formula though. They have some great mineral wear. One thing that I think that they don't do well is bronzers. So, I'd stay away from those.
Agreed, I always go back to my Physicians Formula Covertox10. its creamy soft texture in a powder ! Its not dusty and messy like other mineral powders out there.

Only buy their Covertox10 though, stay away from their other powders.


----------



## kittybooboo (Aug 20, 2014)

I actually stumbled across a brand called Sobe Botanicals on Etsy when I was looking for a replacement for my Bare Minerals brow powder (which, to my horror, was discontinued!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) I got a pot of loose powder the same size that my Bare Minerals powder came in for around $5.


----------



## emillyslillo (Dec 5, 2014)

I highly recommend buying Maybelline( varieties in eye colors), Avon mineral makeup and they work really well for me. I  love how they offer light to medium coverage


----------



## beauty2sweet (Dec 29, 2014)

Mary







Kay has lots of mineral product at an afforderble price


----------



## Alice Berger (Jan 29, 2015)

Get Gosh Mineral Foundation. Perfect ingredients, good coverage, looks nice, doesn't wear off during the day and stays mate. Better than BareMinerals and for a much better price


----------



## kay (Mar 2, 2015)

Monave is a great place to shop for mineral makeup that is 100% natural and very affordable. They do not use any bismuth, carmines, or another skin irritants in their products. Their prodicts are also Gluten Free adn not tested on animals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They are generous with samples and you can ask them to send you testers by contacting information @ monave.com


----------



## TheDeviousDiva (Mar 5, 2015)

Younique has amazing products - they are Hypoallergenic, Gluten-free, Latex-free, and Cruelty-free, with some products being entirely Vegan.

They have everything from:

Powder mineral foundation

Cream mineral foundation

Mineral concealers

BB Cream

3D Fiber Lash Mascara (all natural! made with Green tea fibers!)

Mineral eye pigments

Mineral Cream shadows

Mineral lip glosses

Lip stains

Gel eye and lip liners

Facial cleansers

eye serum

makeup removing wipes

face and eye primer

Rosewater

Daily moisturizer

High quality Makeup brushes

The makeup is safe for sensitive skin, and those who wear contact lenses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have most of the products and I ADORE them. The makeup is lightweight, high quality, MADE IN THE USA!! and the packaging is really nice too. The Mascara is Unbelievable. If you have any questions, just ask!

You can get it here if interested:

(link removed)


----------

